# Derealization or something else...?



## Tiina (Aug 12, 2012)

Hi.

I'm only 15 years old, and this is happening to me already and I still don't know what the cause is... let me begin.

I only started in January this year. One day I woke up on a normal day and suddenly I saw a small white flash in my eye. Like those little flashes you'd someone shined a torch on you but the torch was super tiny like a full stop. That happened for a month and I went to go check up, the apthamologistnodnbkb or whatever that eye doctor's occupation name is told me that nothing is wrong and maybe I'm a bit too stressed out. A few months later I started feeling weird, like I don't belong here. I felt like everything became unknown and alienlike. Kinda like the feeling when you watch a movie. I couldn't really remember things easily like what I did a few minutes ago. The derealization feeling usually hits me during the afternoons like at 5 or 6, and really hit me before I go to bed. Some I have dreams that seem like they happened to me in real life and have the same feeling in real life.

Also I have these eye problems. It's like, every hour or something i'd see a small black flash, a white flash, or like these white cloudy things that last for a few secs then go away. I'm kinda irritated by it, seeming that I think it's gotten worse over the 7 months, and I tried asking people but none of them gave me the right answer. I'm kinda scared that this might go on for the rest of my life if I don't do something.

Anybody know if these symptoms or things ive mentioned relate to something? ><


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2012)

Maybe its something neurological. I suggest getting an Mri or an EEG test done, or both


----------



## Harsha (Jun 6, 2012)

It HAS to dr/dp 
Same sensations to me also

Im 13


----------



## Tiina (Aug 12, 2012)

But i'm scared to go to the neurologist andfkjsdnkv.
Idk... im scared they'll be like, "It's nothing." cause there is something but idk what it is T_T
On the scale of 1-10, by the end of the day i'd be feeling like a 6, making 10 the worst.
I really wanna get rid of it, but i'm scared this might drag on for a while.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

I dont think a neurologist would order an eeg for those symptoms, but i would get checked out by one just in case. yes it could be dp, but get checked out anyhow.


----------

